# 2015 Mule Pro



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Took delivery on a new Mule "Pro" and this machine is a nice step in the right direction. My last three units were Kubota RTV, Polaris Ranger 4X4, and Kawi Teryx.
These new mules are really nice and a big improvement over the older models.


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea I am watching to see how these new "Pros" work out.I went and looked at them and they are a large machine and yes a huge improvement.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice ride like a Polaris, but a much shorter turning radius, the power steering is really nice, and, when you don't need a second seat the rear seat folds up making a huge truck bed for hauling stuff around the ranch.


----------

